# Problems playing music with USB flash drive



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take the car out of the loop for a moment. Can you play them in the correct order on your PC?


----------



## UnknownBeauty (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes, when I plug my flash drive into my PC everything is normal and the tracks are in order. I even checked to make sure that their track # was correct on the track information. Most of the tracks are also numbered in the song title, but it plays them in a scrambled order, not numerical.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - rules out a problem with the USB stick. Back to the car ... Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## del1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Is it formatted in fat 32 ? if not try that


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Is it a MyLink? If so do you have Gracenote turned on?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

All music needs to be in mp3. Other file types won't play.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

The car will read the file structure starting with the mp3's in the root in ABC order and then it will do the same for each folder. I don't think the car will play playlist files. If it does, make sure you have the correct playlist file format (play list files differ!)

Also, make sure you don't have RANDOM enabled on the stero


----------



## UnknownBeauty (Nov 7, 2012)

I will need to double check, but I believe it is formatted in FAT32. 
It is not MyLink. 
I have other wma files on there that do play, and some of the files that won't play are mp3. 
It also does not play them in ABC order. I do not have playlist files, but I do have folders on the drive in which I put songs to make a "playlist."
Random is not enabled.


I'm totally baffled!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Please list the filenames, including the numbers of a set of files that don't play in the correct order. Also, what order is this particular set of files playing in? I need to see the entire name (without path) such as 

01 Waterloo.wma
02 S.O.S.wma
03 I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do.wma
04 Mamma Mia.wma

You get the idea.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Also, I know that if the MP3's don't have proper ID2 info, the stereo won't pick it up unless you go into file browse mode. I have 1/2 of a Disturbed album that won't play because the ID2 tags. So I have to figure out which file I want. 

Put the USB drive in your computer and find a file that won't play in the car. Right click on it and go to properties. Windows 7 let's you update the ID2 information so enter title, artist, etc. Save it and then try to play it again in the car.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

UnknownBeauty said:


> I am aware of the 10,000 track limit and definitely don't have nearly that much music on there.



I thought it was 1000?


----------



## UnknownBeauty (Nov 7, 2012)

Aftica said:


> I thought it was 1000?


Oh! I've seen both numbers on here. I just assumed it would be 10,000 because 1,000 is not very much


----------



## UnknownBeauty (Nov 7, 2012)

obermd said:


> Please list the filenames, including the numbers of a set of files that don't play in the correct order. Also, what order is this particular set of files playing in? I need to see the entire name (without path) such as
> 
> 01 Waterloo.wma
> 02 S.O.S.wma
> ...


The filenames are pretty standard. 

01 Dark Chest of Wonders.wma
02 Wish I Had an Angel.wma
03 Nemo.wma
04 Planet ****.wma
05 Creek Mary's Blood.wma
06 The Siren.wma
etc....

I'll have to check and see about what order they are playing in. I'm pretty sure they don't play in a consistent order. It's as if they're being scrambled each time.


----------



## UnknownBeauty (Nov 7, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Also, I know that if the MP3's don't have proper ID2 info, the stereo won't pick it up unless you go into file browse mode. I have 1/2 of a Disturbed album that won't play because the ID2 tags. So I have to figure out which file I want.
> 
> Put the USB drive in your computer and find a file that won't play in the car. Right click on it and go to properties. Windows 7 let's you update the ID2 information so enter title, artist, etc. Save it and then try to play it again in the car.


Thanks for the suggestion. I tried that with no luck. I did notice that some of the songs I added recently were showing up now. It's almost as if after indexing a few times it finally caught them? I don't know. That doesn't make sense. I still have no solution to the scrambled album problem, but I'll wait and see if the rest of my currently missing songs show up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your file names are formatted correctly for "in-sequence" play. Most of these systems do "in-sequence" by sorting the file names alphabetically. I was half expecting 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, ... 9, 10,... in which case "10" would play after "1" and before "2".


----------



## UnknownBeauty (Nov 7, 2012)

obermd said:


> Your file names are formatted correctly for "in-sequence" play. Most of these systems do "in-sequence" by sorting the file names alphabetically. I was half expecting 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, ... 9, 10,... in which case "10" would play after "1" and before "2".



Right. I'd considered that, but they play in a different scramble each time. The random feature is most definitely off, and I can't find any setting or anything on my USB drive that could explain it. I may just reformat the drive and try again. I was really hoping that someone else had the same problem. 

Could it possibly be a glitch in the stereo? That's a long shot, but every now and then when I'm using the controls on the steering wheel to turn down the volume it will randomly switch the input or switch to the next song without me touching the knob.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What happens when you turn the random on and then back off while playing? Does your stereo then start playing in order?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Again, I suggest you verify the information in the ID2 tags. If the stereo plays based on the tag data then that explains it.


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

UnknownBeauty said:


> Right. I'd considered that, but they play in a different scramble each time. The random feature is most definitely off, and I can't find any setting or anything on my USB drive that could explain it. I may just reformat the drive and try again. I was really hoping that someone else had the same problem.
> 
> Could it possibly be a glitch in the stereo? That's a long shot, but every now and then when I'm using the controls on the steering wheel to turn down the volume it will randomly switch the input or switch to the next song without me touching the knob.


 I think it daoes have something to do with the radio.....I have "almost" the same issue, but with my cd player. It will read the tracks and titles on all of the songs,,,except the first 2 songs and track1 and track2 shows up instead of the artist and title. I tried different cd's,,,and all are the same,,,it will read artist and title on all of the songs,,except the first 2 songs. Bottom line,,,Tracy here put me in touch with a person at GM regarding this problem, and after confirming the issue with the GM engineer,,,they said that they will be coming out with a firmware update,(seems like there are several issues)...well that was June on this year,,,,so far,,,no firmware update,,,and nothing the dealer has heard......just another BS from the factory,,,as usual!


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

I also have some quirky stuff that happens while playing MP3's from the USB drive. I have lots of album folders on the drive that each have several songs in them. My songs seem to play in order but sometimes the player will get caught in a loop so it won't get itself out of a folder once the last song has been played. The system will repeat songs within that folder and I have to manually advance the songs by pressing the Forward arrow button on the dash until it finally BREAKS OUT of the folder. It's weird. I also have random times when the USB drive doesn't get recognized when the car is started. I have to unplug the drive and re-insert it for it to work. I guess things would get boring if everything worked perfectly all the time!


----------



## UnknownBeauty (Nov 7, 2012)

obermd said:


> What happens when you turn the random on and then back off while playing? Does your stereo then start playing in order?


I tried that. No change.


----------



## UnknownBeauty (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry for my delayed reply. The holidays got in the way...I solved my problem! Somewhat. I went ahead and converted the wma albums to mp3 just to see what happened, and now the songs play in correct album order. I don't know why they wouldn't as wma files, but I'll just keep everything in mp3 from now on. I did check the ID2 tags and they were fine. Thanks for all your suggestions!


----------



## UnknownBeauty (Nov 7, 2012)

rodneyiii said:


> I also have some quirky stuff that happens while playing MP3's from the USB drive. I have lots of album folders on the drive that each have several songs in them. My songs seem to play in order but sometimes the player will get caught in a loop so it won't get itself out of a folder once the last song has been played. The system will repeat songs within that folder and I have to manually advance the songs by pressing the Forward arrow button on the dash until it finally BREAKS OUT of the folder. It's weird. I also have random times when the USB drive doesn't get recognized when the car is started. I have to unplug the drive and re-insert it for it to work. I guess things would get boring if everything worked perfectly all the time!


I thought that if you selected a folder to play, that it would only play that folder? Mine does that too, but I assumed it was normal. I've also had it occasionally not recognize my USB drive and have had to reinsert it....annoying but oh well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

UnknownBeauty said:


> Sorry for my delayed reply. The holidays got in the way...I solved my problem! Somewhat. I went ahead and converted the wma albums to mp3 just to see what happened, and now the songs play in correct album order. I don't know why they wouldn't as wma files, but I'll just keep everything in mp3 from now on. I did check the ID2 tags and they were fine. Thanks for all your suggestions!



UnknownBeauty,
I am happy to hear that you have been able to get this issue resolved. Thank you for sharing this, hopefully this will help out some of the others experiencing this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

